# My new crank



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Here's a crank I've been making recently that I call the Marshad. I've made 9 of them so far and have gave some away to friends. In the past month of them being fished 7 muskies have been caught on them. 

30" from Leesville


















I call this one steel shad and sent it to muskyjim. He got a 33" on it.









My favorite yet. I gave this one to a friend, but I will have one for my box next season.


















This color was done kind of as a joke. A few years back while fishing the Tusc. River a guy told me he was catching a bunch of striped tiger bass. So this is the striped tiger bass.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Very nice baits. How deep do they run? Do they have a tight wobble or a wide one?

jeremy


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I guess they have a medium wobble not really tight, but not as wide as some. 25ft of line puts them around 8ft. 34ft is like 10 ft down and 40ft back is 12ft. These are estimates based on what has worked so far.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice looking baits


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice designs and paint!

Kind of like a tuff Shad/poes rick clunn series (lip)hybrid. I bet it has great action.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

those look great. i could use some of those!! whats the $$$


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

What happened to your old crank?..LOL....."Nice Work!, fishing marshal, They look tasty. Is that around 5 in. nose to tail? - Tim


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Great lookin baits. 

If you can scare up the time, you should get up to Erie and pull a few of those at night on short leads. Spring or Fall when the night bite is going. You can get some more tooth marks in them . I am always fond of firetiger at night, but the bait with the purple back looks awsome.

Nice work.


----------

